# Waterless Shampoo- face, feet and little butt cleaning :)



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I really like trying out new products (as do a lot of us!) :blush: Many of us here on SM use the Tropiclean Spa Lavish facial scrub (blueberry/vanilla) for cleaning faces (and I do like it!) *but* sometimes it feels cumbersome to wash and rinse and condition and rinse and then dry the face almost daily.

So, I just got a bottle of BioGroom Waterless, Tearless Shampoo from PetEdge. I've only seen old threads on it. I wanted to try this one and the Proline Rinse Waterless shampoo- but PetEdge didn't carry the Proline and I was already ordering something else from PetEdge. 

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...tegoryId/1122/pc/190/c/1102/sc/1115/43082.uts

I've used it on Obi's face- sprayed directly onto the hair and then massaged in and just dried with a towel. He was looking a bit wet/crusty/crazy in the face due to a play-date. After the Biogroom, the hair dried quickly and was soft and so clean! I must say that it worked SO well. It smells mild and is very quick drying. I like that it is tearless and I just massage it in and dry with the towel at the same time. Then, I comb the hair with the little face comb. It was SO much easier and quicker than the Spa Lavish procedure. The hair under his eyes and beard looked so shiny and felt soft. The Spa Lavish does seem to make the hair feel drier than the Biogroom but it's only been a few days since I've used the BioGroom.

I also tested it on his feet and little butt for cliff-hangers. I really like the ease of it. No more sticking the butt in the sink!

Does anyone else use this product or Proline or anything similar? What are your experiences or thoughts?

I'll keep monitoring how it works overtime, but just thought I'd share since it makes my life and hence Obi's life a bit easier  Hopefully, it'll be a good product to keep in the "collection."  I don't plan to give him a full-on bath with this stuff, just for spot cleaning :-D


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh I think I'll be getting a bottle of it! I do the spa lavish every other day but I'd LOVE something easier! And we get lots of cliff-hangers! Or as Sylie calls them, hitchhikers.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

That sound amazing! I might just have to give it a try soon! I love spa lavish, but I end up not using it every day (even though Cici really does need it everyday, I let her have a dirty face a day or two:blush because it is time consuming for us. I'm also not a fan of getting her face so wet because spa lavish doesn't rinse so easily, and since Cici doesn't like face washing very much, I have to go slowly and it takes longer. An her face looks like a wet rat for quite a while LOL. I shouldn't complain too much though, it does the work and smells so good! BUT if there's something better, then I'm up for trying new things:chili:. Thanks for the info 

Oh and also since we're such big fans of Obi:wub: we might just start copying everything he uses and does:hystericalsmiley::chili: 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds Amazing Becky has a short snout and her face is Always DIRTY !!!!!))))


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you Becky .. i've a few maltese so will try any thing ,
a tip for you if you real need to clean a butt ..buy a head to toe basin
lots of shops sell these for babys i.e mothercare , good luck .


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about this product. The one thing that really drives me crazy is that Chrissy's face is always dirty. Don's know why, since she only goes out in the backyard to do her thing and she eats dry dog food. Washing it daily is time consuming and this sounds like it is so much easier to use.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I really like trying out new products (as do a lot of us!) :blush: Many of us here on SM use the Tropiclean Spa Lavish facial scrub (blueberry/vanilla) for cleaning faces (and I do like it!) *but* sometimes it feels cumbersome to wash and rinse and condition and rinse and then dry the face almost daily.
> 
> So, I just got a bottle of BioGroom Waterless, Tearless Shampoo from PetEdge. I've only seen old threads on it. I wanted to try this one and the Proline Rinse Waterless shampoo- but PetEdge didn't carry the Proline and I was already ordering something else from PetEdge.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for posting this, Marisa! I'm just about out of the Spa Lavish, and with 3, one in full coat, plus I do all my own haircuts, I could really use something like this!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Oh I think I'll be getting a bottle of it! I do the spa lavish every other day but I'd LOVE something easier! And we get lots of cliff-hangers! Or as Sylie calls them, hitchhikers.


You mean "dingle-berries"?:smrofl::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

I always use waterless shampoo after walks to clean the paws and yes, of course to clean the butt. It's sooo easy. I love it


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for posting this! I have used Pro-Line Self Rinse Plus, but it is rather drying. I am going order the Bio-Groom and give it a try!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

aprilb said:


> You mean "dingle-berries"?:smrofl::HistericalSmiley:


LOL! I keep a plastic fork on the patio - for pulling off those "dingle-berries!" That way I don't get my combs messy, and you all know tissue just makes a bigger mess!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Think I'll get some of this for Ollie's face and paws. We don't seem to have a problem with "dingle-berries"!!! I don't think there is another place on FB where people talk about their dog's "dingle-berries"!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also use the Spa Lavish and love it but would love to also have something to alternate with when I am in a rush. Thanks for that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I too have the spa lavish but Jasmine, the only one of the two that I need to wash, absolutlely hates getting her face washed. She's not to happy about the butt either and I did it twice yestarday. Funny Isobella doesn't need either. I will try this too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know I've used the biogroom one before (it's green, right?) but I haven't seen my bottle in a while. Right now I alternate between Proline and Pure Paws (which ever one I have on hand, LOL) I have never used spa lavish - I am not a fan of multiple steps, LOL!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!! Ozzie gets what we call "poo-butt" sometimes, so I will definitely be giving this product a try!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Thanks for the tip!! Ozzie gets what we call "poo-butt" sometimes, so I will definitely be giving this product a try!!



For poo butt, I have better luck applying a huge amount of baby powder or cornstarch and working the poo out with a wide tooth comb, esp if it's a little... soft. Then i will use the waterless, if it is still needed.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Oh I think I'll be getting a bottle of it! I do the spa lavish every other day but I'd LOVE something easier! And we get lots of cliff-hangers! Or as Sylie calls them, hitchhikers.





aprilb said:


> You mean "dingle-berries"?:smrofl::HistericalSmiley:





ckanen2n said:


> LOL! I keep a plastic fork on the patio - for pulling off those "dingle-berries!" That way I don't get my combs messy, and you all know tissue just makes a bigger mess!





CorkieYorkie said:


> Thanks for the tip!! Ozzie gets what we call "poo-butt" sometimes, so I will definitely be giving this product a try!!


LOL!!! :HistericalSmiley: cliff-hangers, hitchhikers, dingle-berries, poo-butt..... you guys make me laugh! Carole, I never thought of using a plastic fork-- hopefully, no one else uses it :w00t:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I know I've used the biogroom one before (it's green, right?) but I haven't seen my bottle in a while. Right now I alternate between Proline and Pure Paws (which ever one I have on hand, LOL) I have never used spa lavish - I am not a fan of multiple steps, LOL!





bellaratamaltese said:


> For poo butt, I have better luck applying a huge amount of baby powder or cornstarch and working the poo out with a wide tooth comb, esp if it's a little... soft. Then i will use the waterless, if it is still needed.


The BioGroom is a blue-ish color liquid and comes with a spray nozzle. Do you like the Pro Line Self Rinse or the Pure Paws better? I will try that one of those next! I like the convenience of as few steps as possible 

I call the soft poo-butt...."skid marks" :HistericalSmiley: I'll have to try the cornstarch if Obi's gets them. His poo is pretty well formed but sometimes slides down his fluffy butt on the way down. Even though there is no residual poo, I still wipe him down since he likes to sit all over us


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I call the soft poo-butt...."skid marks" :HistericalSmiley: I'll have to try the cornstarch if Obi's gets them. His poo is pretty well formed but sometimes slides down his fluffy butt on the way down. Even though there is no residual poo, I still wipe him down since he likes to sit all over us


Thanks for that detailed description! Steve seems to always get nasty poo butt on our walks at the furthest point from home so he has to walk all the way back with it, then he likes to greet other dogs and they want to sniff his nasty poo butt and it's totally embarrassing. I took him in for a gland squeeze on Friday so hopefully that solves the problem for a little while. I need to carry wipes with me but I always forget to grab some on my way out.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

You convinced me, I just ordered it...thanks for posting this.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marisa, thank you for posting this! This product looks great....I'll have to remember to get some next time I place an order on Petedge. I've never tried this brand before, but I also use a waterless shampoo for quick clean ups...I use the Nature's Miracle one:
Nature's Miracle Ultra-Cleanse No Rinse Formula Waterless Dog Shampoo at PETCO

Earthbath also makes one that I've been wanting to try:
Earthbath Hypo-Allergenic Waterless Grooming Foam Totally Natural Dog Shampoo at PETCO

I do love the Spa Lavish for Bailey's face but I admit I find it waaay too cumbersome for every day use! The waterless shampoos are so much easier!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

<--- shopaholic. :blush:

I just ordered the Pro-line Self Rinse Plus Shampoo :blush: :wacko1: to compare the products! Sounds like there are pros and cons of each based on reviews I've read. I will keep you all updated  

The BioGroom is the only one that states "tearless" which is nice. I have not noticed any residue build-up yet (granted it's only been 3-4 days and I only use a tiny amount) which is what some people previously have noted. 

In any case, I'll do a comparison once I get the Pro-line and have used each for a substantial amount of time. It's too early to tell


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am going to try the biogroom first, I like tearless if possible. Thanks for posting Marisa!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just wanted to say that I finally tried the biogroom! I purchased it from amazon. So far I love it!! And it really did add some shine to Cici's hair, and I can tell because just her top knot is soft and shinny right now LOL. 

I was just able to do her too knot hair, one paw and under one of her eyes, it was just a test try, and I could't do the other side of her face because apparently Cici is scared of the bottle! It makes a kind of loud noise when I squirt it, and I don't know if it's the noise or the feeling of the coldish spray, but I will take baby steps with it. 

I like that it's very "foamy" so it's easy to spread out the foam a little. And good thing it's tearless, because with her moving so much, I'm sure a little must have gotten in her eye, and she didn't complain. 

I should have taken some before and after pictures! Darn. Maybe next time B)


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisa, 
Just used my bio groom waterless shampoo tonight. LOVE IT!! :thumbsup:
Thanks for posting about it. Girl your killing me, bec now I have to see how you like the pro line. LOL. I don't know, this one is pretty good so far!! I also got the ear cleaner Jackie recommended too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nora-You can spray it in a COTTONBALL too. Get it real wet and clean beard. Penny is a chicken too. Sammie could care less until it's the ear bottle. He knows that one. Lol.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Nora-You can spray it in a COTTONBALL too. Get it real wet and clean beard. Penny is a chicken too. Sammie could care less until it's the ear bottle. He knows that one. Lol.


That's a good idea! I would use cotton balls to rinse off th spa lavish, I guess it's back to the cotton balls again! At least I don't have to rinse this off, it's still much faster than with spa lavish . Marisa is awesome for telling us about this product!:chili:


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I decided to order the bio-groom and just got it today, so will use tonight on the kids. I'm really hoping that i like it and that i don't have to use a conditioner after wards. Here are a couple of the waterless shampoos i've already tried. I love the spa lavish for the kids faces but it's just a hassle washing and rinsing 5 faces each night. I have found that this facial scrub Amazon.com: Tropiclean SPA Pet Facial Scrub, 8 Ounce: Pet Supplies isn't as drying as the one i had originally used, this one was purchased by mistake but a good mistake. 

*Pro-line Self Rinse*- it was just ok, not something i ordered again

*Show Off No Rinse Cleaner by Chris Christensen*- i have no idea if this works well or not, there was something in it that irritated my lungs every time i tried to use it so i got rid of it.

*Pure Paws No Rinse*- i really like it but i find that it's drying and i have to use a conditioner after i use it, kind of defeating the purpose i think, if i have to condition the kids faces after each use then i might as well use the spa lavish and rinse it out.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I did order this too! Didn't get to use it yet but I am always ready for a new product. I too have used Chris Christensen Show Off, no shampoo spray and I hated it. It's very strong smelling and doesn't clean well at all. I had to get rid of it. I do love Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten shampoo and conditioner, its great. Thanks again!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I have the Pure Paws in the Rain Fresh scent and it smells sooo good. I had originally purchased it when I first got Leila to clean in between real baths where she was squatting on the pee pad. I wanted something right then without having to wait on a delivery and it was all I saw at PetSmart. But after about a week of getting her, she learned not to sit all the way down to tinkle. Instead, she now still squats but also lifts one of her little feet. It's too cute! I haven't tried it on her face since it's not tearless. So, thank you for the idea about using the cotton ball! I haven't used it enough to notice if it's drying, so I'll keep an eye out for that. Oh, and the fork idea was a good one too, LOL! When I took her to meet the groomer and get a bath, the groomer shaved a section (not all the way to the skin though) at her hiney and now she doesn't get poo poo stuck there anymore.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I have the* Pure Paws i*n the Rain Fresh scent and it smells sooo good. I had originally purchased it when I first got Leila to clean in between real baths where she was squatting on the pee pad. I wanted something right then without having to wait on a delivery and it was all I saw at PetSmart. But after about a week of getting her, she learned not to sit all the way down to tinkle. Instead, she now still squats but also lifts one of her little feet. It's too cute! I haven't tried it on her face since it's not tearless. So, thank you for the idea about using the cotton ball! I haven't used it enough to notice if it's drying, so I'll keep an eye out for that. Oh, and the fork idea was a good one too, LOL! When I took her to meet the groomer and get a bath, the groomer shaved a section (not all the way to the skin though) at her hiney and now she doesn't get poo poo stuck there anymore.


I think you meant Pet Silk the Rain Forest scent, here's the Pure Paws PurePaws No Rinse Shampoo 

I just tried the Bio-groom on the kids and i have to say i really liked it and even better...i didn't have to use conditioner afterwards! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried to find that in Petsmart or Petco in the US as I was heading out of Dodge---I wanted the wipes. They didn't stock it where I was so I bought some other wipes for Kitzi---who can't have a bath until next week & we call him "the leaning tower of pee." The wipes I got worked great on the tummy, legs, but did not remove the yellow stains---mostly made him smell better---so for that I was glad, as were the people on the plane, but they didn't realize it!


----------



## Lulu's dad (Oct 28, 2012)

So drying with a hairdryer is not needed with this product? I may buy a bottle too. Its amazing how quickly lulu gets dirty


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I think you meant Pet Silk the Rain Forest scent, here's the Pure Paws PurePaws No Rinse Shampoo
> 
> I just tried the Bio-groom on the kids and i have to say i really liked it and even better...i didn't have to use conditioner afterwards! :chili:


Oops! Neither is right. I just looked at it again and it's by Top Paw. It is Rain Shower scent though.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I decided to order the bio-groom and just got it today, so will use tonight on the kids. I'm really hoping that i like it and that i don't have to use a conditioner after wards. Here are a couple of the waterless shampoos i've already tried. I love the spa lavish for the kids faces but it's just a hassle washing and rinsing 5 faces each night. I have found that this facial scrub Amazon.com: Tropiclean SPA Pet Facial Scrub, 8 Ounce: Pet Supplies isn't as drying as the one i had originally used, this one was purchased by mistake but a good mistake.
> 
> *Pro-line Self Rinse*- it was just ok, not something i ordered again
> 
> ...





mysugarbears said:


> I think you meant Pet Silk the Rain Forest scent, here's the Pure Paws PurePaws No Rinse Shampoo
> 
> I just tried the Bio-groom on the kids and i have to say i really liked it and even better...i didn't have to use conditioner afterwards! :chili:


Thanks Debbie for your input on those products! :thumbsup: I'm glad you liked the Bio-groom so far. I had a similar experience-- I felt that the Bio-groom wasn't as drying as the ProLine as left the hair softer.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> Thanks Debbie for your input on those products! :thumbsup: I'm glad you liked the Bio-groom so far. I had a similar experience-- I felt that the Bio-groom wasn't as drying as the ProLine as left the hair softer.



Thank you Marisa for posting about the bio-groom, used it again and i have to say i love it, doesn't get all sudsy to where i feel like i have to rinse it out and leaves the kids hair soft and dries very quickly. So a big :thumbsup: from me!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*UPDATE:
*









I received the ProLine Self Rinse plus whitening (ordered from Dogwise). The above pic shows the ProLine and BioGroom side-by-side. I put the ProLine in a smaller container that foams up the product as it is dispensed. (It's actually an emptied foaming hand-sanitizer bottle from Bath&Body Works  ) 

*As for which I like better? Both work quite well but for different purposes. *

*Pro-line Self Rinse Plus: * Smells more "chemical" or ?alcohol based. There are NO ingredients listed which is a bummer. However, the smell is not overtly strong or offensive. Also, it does not say "tearless" so one should take care if using on the face. I used the product without diluting but shaken first and dispensed in the little foaming dispenser. I tried it on Obi's face (carefully without getting into eyes) and feet. I put it directly on his hair and used a soft microfiber type towel to dry and then combed the hair. It dried quickly and left the hair clean appearing and feeling. There was no residue. It worked really well on the feet when we went camping for a quick clean-up. I have not tried it on urine stains because Obi's a boy and he's kinda man-scaped(!) down below and does not get urine stains.

*Bio-Groom: *In comparison to the ProLine, it's easier to use on the face as it is tearless. There is no alcohol in this product. It has a more pleasant scent (reminds me of a very mild soap scent which I like- but scents are very subjective). As I mentioned before, I just spray it directly to the facial hair, rub in and dry with the towel. Alternatively, you can spray on a towel/cotton ball and massage in. It leaves the hair softer feeling than the ProLine but not sticky or residue-feeling. The BioGroom seems to lather up more than ProLine which you may or may not prefer (I like it). It's definitely not super suds-y like soap though. If you're trying to do a larger area for urine stains, etc... you may or may not like the lathering. 


So, I think I will use ProLine more for the feet and butt and the BioGroom daily for the face. Then, mid-week use Spa Lavish Facial scrub and then shampoo on bath day. If I didn't have the Bio-Groom, I would have no reservations using the ProLine instead.

Hope you continue to post your opinions and other product suggestions! I can imagine different products work better for different uses and coat-types.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I ordered the Bio groom from Vita Cost. Items come in a few days. I really like it, around my fluffs faces, I saturate a little corner of a baby washcloth and clean in the corners of their eyes. when the hair dries, it's soft . I use the spa lavish also, but this is way faster.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

My little maltese has no more tear stains after I use this. It's called kong truly gentle puppy wipes, the are exclusive to petsmart. I just wipe her everts everyday when she gets that hard stuff. I don't give it a chance to stain. It's 9.99 for 100 wipes but totally worth it. No need to wash afterwards. Its gentle enough to use everyday. Highly recommended. 

Also, the only treat I give her is purebites freeze dried need liver treats and it actually helped reduce tear staining a whole lot. And she's 4 months old and has never had an issue 

The only treats I give her is the liver , frozen cranberries, freeze dried strawberries ( less mess) frozen green beans and carrots.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When .Dewey was sick this week end, his back side was a mess!! I couldn't bath him as he had just got neutered two days before. His hair is growing nicely and with the diarrhea, and bloody stool.... Well you get the picture!! I used the Bio Groom on him it was great!!! It cleaned all the stains from his backside, and there was no tangling at all ! When he dried he was as white as ever!! I really love this product!!


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Just ordered some tonight! Thank you for the recommendation! Ari's beard gets yellow hoping this helps!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I ordered the bio-groom from Amazon, and it just arrived today. Okay, I'm going to get off the computer and go wash MiMi's face. I'll let you know how it went in ten minutes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is the product description from Amazon:

Waterless bath shampoo is a pH-balanced, non-alcohol formula that cleans gently and removes stains. It requires no rinsing so it's ideal for use on cats or when regular bathing is not possible. Tearless shampoo brightens and highlights all colors, adds luster to a pet's coat, *scent-free *and quick-drying, excellent for quick touchups and post-surgical clean-ups. Safe for use on dogs and cats. The ready-to-use 16-ounce size comes in a convenient pump spray bottle. Directions for use: Just apply and wipe dry. Shampoo is tearless and contains no alcohol. Direction for use - Just apply and wipe dry. Shampoo is tearless and contains no alcohol. Measures 9-1/2-inch length by 2-1/2-inch higth by 3-4/5-inch width. 

The smell is making me sick, and just won't go away. I washed my hands thoroughly and they still smell. I'm getting a headache and the trash bin is getting a ten dollar bottle of Bio-groom. Oh, and MiMi is going to have to have a bath right now. *Not for people who are sensitive to fragrances.

*I still love you, Marisa.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylvia. Is there a animal shelter or friend with cats or dogs. Shame to toss it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Sylvia. Is there a animal shelter or friend with cats or dogs. Shame to toss it.


I didn't toss it. I just worry that if it gives me a headache, how will it affect an animal who can't tell you and has a very sensitive nose. 

The odd thing about this whole fragrance sensitivity thing is that it makes me really cranky. I hate this feeling.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for the updated review of the Bio-Groom Waterless Shampoo! I was getting ready to place an Amazon order so I will throw this into the cart. I just ran out of Spa Lavish and this might be nice to use for in between baths, especially since lately I have only been bathing them every 2 weeks. 

I am also trying the Fizzion Pet Stain & Odor Remover that Marj (I think it was Marj) recommended a while back. London peed on my wool rug last night apparently and I didn't see it until this morning. I am hoping this will work better than Nature's Miracle does. It was my fault for not watching her closely enough but I am battling away a cold right now...trying to keep it away until after Thanksgiving!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thankfully i didn't have a problem with it and really like it for in between baths, the one i did have a problem with was Chris Christensen Show Off (?) i was coughing so much from the stuff to the point of gagging and an instant headache and stuffed up nose, so definitely don't recommend that one.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I beg your pardon, but I can't just leave this alone. I didn't give MiMi a bath. Now that her face is dry the smell is completely different...even pleasant. Go figure. I don't have a clue. Maybe there was some ingredient that evaporated. I dunno :embarrassed:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I beg your pardon, but I can't just leave this alone. I didn't give MiMi a bath. Now that her face is dry the smell is completely different...even pleasant. Go figure. I don't have a clue. Maybe there was some ingredient that evaporated. I dunno :embarrassed:


Oh, I'm so glad you noticed it might workout for Mimi. I didn't otice it was strong. BTW, I don't use on Sammie face due to his sensitivities only his bottom area and feet etc. I did spray some on a damp washcloth once and cleaned his beard and he was ok with that. But I can use it on Penny face dry. I'd experiment with it Sylvia. 
xxx


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I decided to try the Bio-Groom still even after Sylvia first stated how horrible it smelled...but I'm glad she ended up liking the scent after a while so maybe it's not so bad. I will report back in a few days after my Amazon order comes. If it doesn't work out for me, I will give the Earth Bath foam a try. I am really excited to try a waterless shampoo because sometimes Preston pees on his leg a little, especially when it's really windy out! I do leave a wick which helps but it doesn't solve the issue 100%.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

I got my BioGroom today. I used it on Ari face and it was great!! He didn't seem to mind.. It dried fast and he smells fantastic !!! It's great ... Excellent recommendation.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aristotle said:


> I got my BioGroom today. I used it on Ari face and it was great!! He didn't seem to mind.. It dried fast and he smells fantastic !!! It's great ... Excellent recommendation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'm glad you love it! I'm still waiting for my Amazon order, grr! Currently it says it won't arrive until Dec. 1st! I've never had an order take that long...hopefully it will be faster than that.


----------

